# Elbert Co. Hunting Club - Memberships Available



## jrmoon (Jun 4, 2007)

Memberships Available in 1000+ acre, trophy managed hunting club bording Lake Russell in Elbert County, Georgia .  Excellent deer, turkey, and hog populations.  Land consists of planted pines and hardwood bottoms. Membership includes use of campground with full hook-ups (water, sewer, elect) and access to club house with full kitchen and bathrooms. At full capacity the club has 14 members.  $1300/year.  ABSOLUTELY NO DRINKING!  If interested, PM me with name and telephone number for more information.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 4, 2007)

Here you go Arrow3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can just move next door !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrmoon (Jun 9, 2007)

*btt*

btt


----------



## rbertasi (Jun 9, 2007)

*interested*

I am interested and sent you a PM a few days ago.  Please give me a call at the number in the PM.  I will be out of town Sun-Tue but can call you back from the road if you leave me your number.

Thanks.


----------

